# Mother's Day



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

The food baskets, etc. that you find most places are pretty lame but Omaha Steaks does some excellent packages. You can get some very high quality meals either pre-done with the whole kit'n'kaboodle or just good cuts of meat. You can do anything from one meal to a weeks worth and they deliver them timely and cold. They've got variety, too; from steaks to chicken, fish, and cheeses, etc. I thought it was taking the easy way out the first time round but not having to cook for a couple nights was REALLY appreciated and has been one of the better gifts we've given people.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Make her a collage of pictures from your recent adventures- especially if she was involved in any of them. They make collage frames specifically for this. Write her a sonnet  or even just a letter reminding her of at least one of your favorite memories with her and mail the whole thing yourself.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Send her cash for a bag of greens. you cant get anymore green than that. or send her some boulder in some coffee grounds.


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

I doubt a person can go wrong with flowers (My Mom and Wife don't even give the slightest indication of disappointment in them, a well thought out or made card helps), especially if she doesn't get them very often and seems to have everything else.

It may seem cliché, but I think the important part is sharing that you appreciate her. With my Mom I would send them to her office on Friday, that way she could enjoy them longer and take them home for the weekend if she liked.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Dude, what's her address...I got you covered. :twisted:


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

*Someone had to say it*

Sounds like cougar season to me.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

haha, i knew it was only a matter of time before the cougar comments came out. i had to deal with stuff like that all through high school. sorta gotten over it at this point in my life. i'm just glad to know she is safely married 2000 miles away from you guys, haha.


----------



## Tracy N (May 8, 2008)

Well, Let's see, I'm 40 and a Mom (Although my kid paddles a Jackson Shooting Star) But if I were your Mom and 2,000 miles away from Colorado, a couple of tickets would be nice, like one for the lift and one for the plane?


----------

